# How do you wear low cut boots?



## tara_hearts (Aug 17, 2009)

Ordered these off piperlime and I think they are super cute. I just have no idea how to wear them. And i'm looking forward to fall coming soon how would you wear these during the colder weather?
Thanks!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 17, 2009)

Shorter skirts, shorts, with skinny jeans tucked in, or just like regular shoes 8D


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 17, 2009)

I would wear them over skinny jeans myself!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 17, 2009)

My vote is skinny jeans.  

I keep reading the title of your post as "How do you wear low cut boobs?"  I keep thinking, "Well, a bra would be a good start."


----------



## dietcokeg (Aug 17, 2009)

i agree with skinny jeans. also if u hv a skirt that is complimentary 2 it hten y not!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't have any, but I see tons of girls here wear them with bohemian type dresses (long or short)... the mix of hippy and cowboy. 

I also think they'd do great with skinny pants/ jeans as well.


----------



## tara_hearts (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_My vote is skinny jeans. 

I keep reading the title of your post as "How do you wear low cut boobs?" I keep thinking, "Well, a bra would be a good start." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha low cut boobs sounds relatively freaky!

THanks for all the input guys


----------



## User38 (Aug 18, 2009)

I would wear them with a knit dress and tights in the same color, or in matte black or brown


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_My vote is skinny jeans.  

I keep reading the title of your post as "How do you wear low cut boobs?"  I keep thinking, "Well, a bra would be a good start."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL! That's exactly how I read it and came in to see the dirt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with everyone else on skinny jeans. I love the boots OP posted, I need to get me some of those. With our long Canadian winters you can never have too many pairs of boots


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_haha low cut boobs sounds relatively freaky!..._

 
Sounds a little too Dexter, doesn't it?  lol


----------



## prettypearl20 (Aug 23, 2009)

IA skinny jeans, skirts, leggings...

I have some similiar boots from shi. I like wearing a LONG button down shirt over some leggings and put a belt around my waist OVER the shirt. HOTT!


----------



## thewinglessbird (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes, skinny jeans, leggings, short skirts but also SHORTS. Shorts can be worn in the winter.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Sep 4, 2009)

I wear them is tucked into skinny jeans or leggings/tights


----------

